# Dodge 4500 vs ford f450



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

Need help on buying a new truck I am looking at dodge 4500 or ford f450 if anybody has these pass along any info thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

how bout a sterling


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

the sterling and the dodge are the same truck,but the dodge will get better fuel mileage


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

why is that


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

mnconst;587510 said:


> Need help on buying a new truck I am looking at dodge 4500 or ford f450 if anybody has these pass along any info thanks


Be a real man, get the Chevy 5500. They are GREAT!


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

I also looked at the chevy 5500 but there are a little to big for what I do


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

The Dodge is a better bet I think


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Are you buy with diesel? I vote F450 with 6.4L diesel I been hear 6.4L do good and get 15-18 mpg in F250.


Dodge with diesel not good due emission cause mpg drop much but still good enough. 


For me I choose Ford F450 due heavy duty stuff.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Milwaukee;587594 said:


> Are you buy with diesel? I vote F450 with 6.4L diesel I been hear 6.4L do good and get 15-18 mpg in F250.
> 
> Dodge with diesel not good due emission cause mpg drop much but still good enough.
> 
> For me I choose Ford F450 due heavy duty stuff.


dodge (cummis) engine is one of the few that have good emissions, and are ready for the 2010 standards, and have been for a few yrs now. dodges also get really good fuel economy , prob. in the range of 16-19


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I second getting a Chevy. If it's too big, get a size smaller. A Ford is a headache, a Dodge is suicide. Do yourself a favor and buy GM.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

elite1msmith;587617 said:


> dodge (cummis) engine is one of the few that have good emissions, and are ready for the 2010 standards, and have been for a few yrs now. dodges also get really good fuel economy , prob. in the range of 16-19


I am talk about new cummin 6.7L not old one 5.9L

There are several people angry and want old 5.9L because 5.9L could get 20 mpg but 6.7L get 8-14 mpg stock.

Dodge, GM, Ford diesel are not ready for 2010 standard they are still work on emission.

If you plan to mount snowplow you would be better with Dodge or Ford because gm you would not be happy how they wear front tires quick. Like you remember Ford with TTB was worse they make so they stop and switch to solid axle. You know IFS suspension for gm which good for people who enjoy drive but not work like plow on front will worn out fast then much work to replace all bushing on suspension.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

New truck got I, it 08, go home from dealer get 19mpg at 75mph with air on. but it only 2500

Why gm care tire wear?

I vote the Dodge.



mill- The Dodge with a oil burner will all ready pass the 2010 emission standards......


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

mil, the 4500/5500 chevys are much bigger than the 2500 class, im not sure how the front suspention is done on them, but im sure it would handle a plow better than the 2500, the chevys also claim to have best turnng radius

and yes the dodge will pass 2010 emisions, and has for a few yrs now.... make you wonder what kinda of last min change ford and gm will do to meet those standards, cummis has it worked out already, tested and proven

and with out a doubt a cummis 6cyl, will get better mileage than a v-8 

as for the rest of the truck? i dont have a clue , i own all gen 2 models and have been somewhat happy


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

If dodge could pass 2010 emmisions for "a couple of years now" 

why would they have brought out a new engine now for 08 emmisions? 

the 5.9 could make the new emmisions so we now have the 6.7


the4500/5500 chevy has a solid front axle like the rest.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im not sure when the 6.7 came out - 07? 08? i think the new motor was indroduced so it would have similar ratings as the ford... for what ever reason ppl see the 7.3/ 6.4 - they seem to think ford has a "larger motor" and the 5.9 was too small? they indruduced the new motor as part of the 4500/5500 series.... prob just trying to use it as a selling point


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

LMAO....

the way i understand it is that the dodge is the only one ready fro 2010???? but i may be wrong?

i herd you cant go wrong with any of them....they all get great mileage

pj


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

and yes the dodge will pass 2010 emisions said:


> ford has its own diesel coming out for 2010 made in house, no international.. 6.7 v-8 also have a few other motors there working on and a 6 speed auto tranny... i vote for the f-450, might not have the most powerful diesel in it but imo theres a lot more to a truck than just the motor and i think the 450 is better built in the whole picture imo...
> 
> heres an article on it for anyone interested http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/news/ford/scorpion/ford-scorpion-diesel-said-to-have-big-sting.html
> 
> also said to be building a 4.4l diesel for 1/2 tons and a 6.2l V8 gas job probaly to take place of the 5.4 v8


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

a deisel in a half ton? WTF

i don't think i can afford too many more of these New emission deisel's........i hate the 3-8mpg junker's i have now 

thanks but no thank's.....i am going to stick to gasser's in the small truck's

PJ


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

What truck to buy...? always falls into preference .....
I'd go Ford (first) and GMC (second) and dodge last IMO..
Fords trucks may not have biggest engines but they make up for it in other areas..


----------



## Ford_7.3_meyer (Nov 7, 2007)

I thought he said "if you OWN one of them" ??!! Not what one you think is better.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

mnconst;587510 said:


> Need help on buying a new truck I am looking at dodge 4500 or ford f450 if anybody has these pass along any info thanks


I don't own either but a buddy at work bought an 08 F450 last spring for towing his 5th wheel camper and for DD duties to work.  He traded it for a new 08 F250 with the 6.4 diesel because he was getting 7 mpg all the time! He simply could not afford the fuel on top of the payment.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*your kidding*



SnoFarmer;587696 said:


> New truck got I, it 08, go home from dealer get 19mpg at 75mph with air on. but it only 2500
> 
> Why gm care tire wear?
> 
> ...


Sno are you serious with this post? cmon man grow up


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

SnoFarmer;587696 said:


> New truck got I, it 08, go home from dealer get 19mpg at 75mph with air on. but it only 2500
> 
> Why gm care tire wear?
> 
> ...


i hope your just joking around with that post, if your not thats real sad your making fun of a kid with a hearing disability.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He is deaf.
not ********.
This is a text base means of communication.
What does being deaf or how does being deaf make any difference in a text based means of communication?
Heck you/I could be mute and deaf still I see a level playing feild.

Why would you type like what a deaf person might "stereotypically" sound like if you were to hear them speak?.
Then have his sig line.

Something is not right?
I do believe he may be deaf

I think he is trying to make you feel sorry for him.
I do not care if he is deaf why should it mater?
And I ask mill why does it matter if you are deaf?


He can read and understand what you or I type so why does he type the way he does.
It's like he does it on purpose.

Why would i take this so personally because my friends wife is deaf.
I refuse to treat him like he is handicapped.
I will treat him just like everyone else to do other wile is to play into the stereo type that deaf people are ********.

Just my opinion and I and other members do feel the same way as I do.
they are just afraid to say so

I have no hard feelings towards Mill.
I just think some thing is just not right 
and It might be me.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

haha, nothing against Mill

but hey , i speak just like that, and when i read his statment, i didnt see anything wrong wiith it , till i read it like 7 times..... i guess my mind skipps forward alot


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

getting off the original post aren't we, just trying to find the best truck out there
thanks for the good replys


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;589047 said:


> He is deaf.
> not ********.
> 
> that is strictley an opinion. haha
> ...


oh' i know youre not right. hehe



elite1msmith;589059 said:


> haha, nothing against Mill
> 
> but hey , i speak just like that, and when i read his statment, i didnt see anything wrong wiith it , till i read it like 7 times..... i guess my mind skipps forward alot
> 
> yeah but who is sticking up for you?.....not me j/k lmao


i have noticed it for a long time and too have been scared to say anything as for geting mauled like Sf has.

the reason i feel this way is because i would think that text would be a great thing for a hearing impared individual

and besides that, MIL goes to school right?.......look at some of the times of day/night that he makes posts

don't flame me too bad lol, as my post is just like SF's JUST A OPINION, heck i didnt like Cretebay for a while...........well i'll let you know when i start to like him too.

But anyway back to the origional poster....i would go with the ford 450 it seems to be quite "proven"

PJ


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;589047 said:


> He is deaf.
> not ********.
> This is a text base means of communication.
> What does being deaf or how does being deaf make any difference in a text based means of communication?
> ...


Alrighty then, I'm not the only one that's been thinking something ain't right.

The only thing I wondered was if he might be using a speech to text recognition program, but other than that, I go cross-eyed trying to read his posts. If anything, they've gotten worse since he started posting.

I'll admit it, I've been gutless so far in not asking, but I was getting close.

PS PJ, I'm with you, still working on it. xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mnconst;589096 said:


> getting off the original post aren't we, just trying to find the best truck out there
> thanks for the good replys


Oops, forgot to answer the question.

I'm going with the Dodge because PJ said the Ford.

Seriously, after looking under the hood of a Ford and driving a Sterling (Dodge rebadged) I would go with the 4500.

PS Get used to threads going off topic, happens all the time.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I am done with high school that why I am here all times plus I have college that are night class on Mon, Wed, Thur from 7 p.m. to 9 p.m.

I say snofarmer more like try tell what is correct. I just ignore him.

I say what I see at shop. I say GM have lousy IFS suspension I just google on gm ifs and shock when saw video I can't image drive to Alpena in country at 45 mph sudden snap. That would scare me.

http://www.4x4movies.com/download/pafiledb/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=74

And before you tell me I am wrong that Dodge cummin is best now. NO. Look at this. Many people tell everyone get 5.9L because it best diesel so 6.7L are not.

http://forums.13x.com/showthread.php?t=158025&highlight=6.7L

look at this poster http://forums.13x.com/showpost.php?p=1820526&postcount=5


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;589164 said:


> I say snofarmer more like try tell what is correct. I just ignore him.


Oh what the heck I already stepped in it halfway, so Milwaukee, do you have an excuse for typing like crap such as the speech to type software or did you just not learn English?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, let's not get too off topic  and turn this into a love/hate Milwaukee thread

I like to take people at their word (sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't) and whether or not you believe he is deaf, shouldn't be posting/typing like he does just because he is deaf, etc. isn't the point of the thread. 

Let's get back to which truck would be better to buy...thanks all :waving:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Any certian reason you need the 4500 Dodge? 

Im pretty die hard dodge/cummins but the new 6.7 (came out 2007.5) are giving guys fits with bad fuel milage, eating turbos, regeneration issues. Nothing that cant be fixed The poor fuel milage is comming from the EPA crud that is stuck on. 

Why not find a 07 5.9L 3500 dually and outfit it the way you would like? a set of air bags in the rear to help with loads and maybe a set of Timbrens up front to help with a big V plow.

Then again I dont know what youre doing with the truck and being LEGAL with your truck/trailer weight while hauling could be a issue on a 3500 that the DOT woudlnt like.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

SnoFarmer;589047 said:


> He is deaf.
> not ********.
> This is a text base means of communication.
> What does being deaf or how does being deaf make any difference in a text based means of communication?
> ...


im not trying to bash yea, i respect your opinion but have my own as many do.

my reasoning is that being deaf you dont have the luxary of hearing sentences to see if they make sense and might have trouble trying to form sentences with correct structure where as people who are able to hear have heard all through school and life sentences and know what sounds correct. they are taught different forms or communication that dont always follow gramatically correct ways and sometimes come out a little different but the general idea of both is the same. deaf children graduate school with approximately a 4 th grade reading level or there abouts.

check this paper out on this debate written by a college student. i saw it a while back when i was in college and looked it up. it explains in detail about current education standards and techniques. 
http://eserver.org/courses/spring97/76100o/contributions/diamond/

heres a powerpoint for college level that i found as well on this subject:
http://www2.aacc.nche.edu/2008convpresentations/DeafStudents_collegewriters04070810.pdf

im not saying your wrong or bad just think that a little awareness could go a long way, and im not saying that deaf people are ********, they just have a handicapp just like someone who's overweight, or has sight problems, or has arthritis.. there all handicaps although there different and have different levels of severity and origins.

sorry for taking this thread wayyyyy off topic :waving:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Michael J. Donovan;589172 said:


> Let's get back to which truck would be better to buy...thanks all :waving:


talk about "off topic" at least we answered the guy's Q' witch one do you choose Mike?  J/K J/K J/K J/K Lol

sorry 'bout that we'll be good boy's, well at least i will..... just kidding again, lol

this whole post was a joke MR.Donovan please don't set me with my nose in the corner 

pj

still vote for the ford though ......but the new '09 dodges look pretty tough. wesport


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan;589172 said:


> ok, let's not get too off topic  and turn this into a love/hate Milwaukee thread
> 
> I like to take people at their word (sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't) and whether or not you believe he is deaf, shouldn't be posting/typing like he does just because he is deaf, etc. isn't the point of the thread.
> 
> Let's get back to which truck would be better to buy...thanks all :waving:


sorry i was typing still when you posted that.

on topic im going with the f-450 ... always had good luck with ford, might not have the strongest motor but have a solid chassis and driveline and hold up well, also like the front end capacities and how they handle larger plows.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Like JD Dave said, "Sno Farmer likes to stirr Shiatt up".

Mil: If you don't like someone bothering you, tell'em to shut up. 

I just checked! SF is 47years weird! mabe once hes "over the hill" he'll melow down like an old man will!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;589202 said:


> Like JD Dave said, "Sno Farmer likes to stirr Shiatt up".
> 
> Mil: If you don't like someone bothering you, tell'em to shut up.
> 
> I just checked! SF is 47years weird! mabe once hes "over the hill" he'll melow down like an old man will!


Hey thanks Cre, but leave my name out of this. Sno's a big boy and he can do whatever he wants. I would buy the 4500. LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

creativedesigns;589202 said:


> .
> Mil: If you don't like someone bothering you, tell'em to shut up.
> I just checked! SF is 47years weird! mabe once hes "over the hill" he'll melow down like an old man will!


cre stut the he!! up
Your not the only one who is wishing I'll settle down on the down side of the hill.
The thing is, now as I'm going over the top I'm picking up speed again.

B.O.T.
The 6.7 Cummins "blue tec" is the best yet.. quite more power and it's fuel efficient.
Plus you will be able to get it fixed (if you should need to) almost anywhere.

Nether truck is known for it's millage.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

to all of the "Troll" Hater's Read this....it gets interesting at post 28

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64843

PJ


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IC-Smoke;589189 said:


> Any certian reason you need the 4500 Dodge?
> 
> Im pretty die hard dodge/cummins but the new 6.7 (came out 2007.5) are giving guys fits with bad fuel milage, eating turbos, regeneration issues. Nothing that cant be fixed The poor fuel milage is comming from the EPA crud that is stuck on.
> 
> ...


You have a link for all these alleged failures? Or is it something you heard on the 'net?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The Dodge C.C. do not have issues with Re-Gen, they have a larger dpf filter. So no problem there with the 4500.
As far as mileage I dont know anyone getting great mileage from the new 6.7's compared to the 5.9's. But they still spank the Fords.
The new Ford 6.4 trucks win the worst mileage award, a 4500 will be lucky to see 12 mpg unloaded  If you tow big daily plan on around 5-7 mpg with the Ford if your lucky. 
The Dodge C.C. also has the best automatic trans of the 2, and a factory Jake. If you tow, important stuff IMO.

Sno, Cummins can not touch Dodge/Cummins warranty work. You have to go to a Dodge dealer for any warranty work.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

T-MAN;589394 said:


> .
> 
> Sno, Cummins can not touch Dodge/Cummins warranty work. You have to go to a Dodge dealer for any warranty work.


humm, I asked my dealer about that.
I asked, What if my truck breaks down in the middel of no where and the only shop around is Sven & Oles repair and welding then what?.

He said as long as there A.S.E. certified they will take care of it by ether paying the shop or reimbursing me for the repair cost.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

SnoFarmer;589408 said:


> humm, I asked my dealer about that.
> I asked, What if my truck breaks down in the middel of no where and the only shop around is Sven & Oles repair and welding then what?.
> 
> He said as long as there A.S.E. certified they will take care of it by ether paying the shop or reimbursing me for the repair cost.


Then you must a good dealer, I tried to take my truck to Cummins N Power in Oak Creek Wi and they said I would need to pay them, and attempt to recover my money from the Dodge Dealership. Cummins is not authorized by Dodge to do Warranty work on a Cummins engine ! 
The Gal at Cummins said they would be happy to work on my truck, I would just have to pay them direct. That is something you wont find at a Navistar dealer/shop. Most will not touch a Ford 550 or under, and for sure no warranty work.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

T-MAN;589411 said:


> Then you must a good dealer, I tried to take my truck to Cummins N Power in Oak Creek Wi and they said I would need to pay them, and attempt to recover my money from the Dodge Dealership. Cummins is not authorized by Dodge to do Warranty work on a Cummins engine !
> The Gal at Cummins said they would be happy to work on my truck, I would just have to pay them direct. That is something you wont find at a Navistar dealer/shop. Most will not touch a Ford 550 or under, and for sure no warranty work.


Hey, you could be right.
He might have just told me that to get the sale.
I was told that I may have to pay the shop out of my posket but that dodge would reimburse me as long as the cost fell into the parameters in the work book, time/cost.

They might not be authorized by dodge, I agree. but they could fix it, right?
I think their(dodge/cummins warranty is a good one.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

SnoFarmer;589417 said:


> They might not be authorized by dodge, I agree. but they could fix it, right?
> I think their(dodge/cummins warranty is a good one.


I used to go to a smaller Dodge dealer with my Hemi truck. They had no diesel tech and sent out most diesel service and work to the local Mack dealership that was a Cummins certfied repair shop. The dealer re-imbursed them. I learned of this threw the Service Manager.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;589360 said:


> You have a link for all these alleged failures? Or is it something you heard on the 'net?


Look at this one

http://forums.13x.com/showthread.php?t=158025&highlight=6.7L

http://forums.13x.com/showpost.php?p=1820526&postcount=5


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I would go with the Ford, it is a better total package. The new 6.4s are good motors too.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

cumminsforum.com 
turbodieselregister.com
dieselbombers.com

go the 6.7 areas on the websites and they are littered with regen issues and turbo eating motors. Granted they are a handfull of guys who post about it and seems common so who knows how many out there are going back in for warranty work.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

IC-Smoke;589455 said:


> cumminsforum.com
> turbodieselregister.com
> dieselbombers.com
> 
> go the 6.7 areas on the websites and they are littered with regen issues and turbo eating motors. Granted they are a handfull of guys who post about it and seems common so who knows how many out there are going back in for warranty work.


The problem with the turbo on the 6.7 is the operator.
These guys are puseyfooting around and not giving her some throttle and not using the jake brake
The reason for the turbo failure is from soot/ carbon build up in the turbo.
IF they used there exhaust brake / Jake brake this would be an non issue.
The owners manual address this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;589444 said:


> Look at this one
> 
> http://forums.13x.com/showthread.php?t=158025&highlight=6.7L
> 
> http://forums.13x.com/showpost.php?p=1820526&postcount=5


Hey, nice sentence structure.

_Buy a 5.9l if you can find it.I'am a deisel drivebility tech for a dodge dealer.We have had huge problems w/ the 6.7L.Yes software primarily,but also,turbo's,egr flow valves,02 sensors,egr bypass valves,catalysts & particulate filters,just to name the main issues.These engines require ultra low sulpher fuel & low ash engine oil(cj4 spec).One of the biggest issues I see is people not using the proper fuel-some knowingly some not-alot of retailers here are claiming to sell the ultra-but its actually low sulpher-you can tell by the color-ultra is clear or light pee yellow-low is golden or yellow green.the prob is the extra soot created by the low-contaminates everything.The part. filters do not last forever-they have a finite lifespan & will require replacement-currently $2k for the part alone at this time-just depends on how often it must regenerate(wrong fuel,wrong oil=more regens).I also have an 07 right now w/ water contamination in the fuel which is not covered by warranty-$23k inparts alone to correct-all the items must be replaced to restablish the 5/100 warr.So if you do buy one be aware & buy full coverge insurance-comprehensive usually covers fuel contam-but not always._

Yeah, this guy is a tech? I call ********. ULSD has been required at every gas station and truck stop I have been to in the past 2 years, give or take a month. This covers Pennsylvania to Wyoming and Utah and all points between. It has been required since 10/16/2006. And he's trying to blame problems on the wrong fuel? Bad fuel, maybe, but not wrong fuel.

Not using CJ4 oil? Possible, but unlikely. How about some hard numbers, not just some BS from an alleged tech.

Regarding the water contamination, how did that much water make it past the water separator?

I smell troll with that guy.

No doubt there have been problems, just as there is with any new engine, just look at the D-maxes as well as the 6.0's. Bet there are a a bunch with the 6.4 as well, but the basic design of the Cummins is unbeatable and still the only true medium duty diesel in pickups and next size trucks available.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

M&M Services;589454 said:


> I would go with the Ford, it is a better total package. The new 6.4s are good motors too.


Please explain how there a better package ?

Is Ford still selling there 650's with premium upgrades to a Cummins or a Cat ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

T-MAN;589472 said:


> Please explain how there a better package ?
> 
> Is Ford still selling there 650's with premium upgrades to a Cummins or a Cat ?


Well, you see T-man, it's like this. When you can drop a needle from the top of the engine compartment and it won't hit the ground underneath, that's called using space efficiently. Or adding so much crap no one can work on it without removing the cab.

Or maybe it's all those coolers so when you get in a minor fender bender it will only cost the insurance company $10K to fix it instead of maybe $3K.

But really, as I alluded to, the best selling point is removing the cab to perform even minor repairs on the 6.4. That's what does it for me.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

T-MAN;589472 said:


> Please explain how there a better package ?
> 
> Is Ford still selling there 650's with premium upgrades to a Cummins or a Cat ?


Ford has nicer interior, nicer looking body, and it is a nicer riding truck. Hands down they are the better package over a Dodge any day of the week. Every ones motors have problems. The Cummins has been very reliable I will not disagree, but the 6.7s are having some issues. If I am going to pay the money I want the creature comforts, looks, and reliability and for that fact you can't beat the Ford in my opinion.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

M&M Services;589479 said:


> Ford has nicer interior, nicer looking body, and it is a nicer riding truck. Hands down they are the better package over a Dodge any day of the week. Every ones motors have problems. The Cummins has been very reliable I will not disagree, but the 6.7s are having some issues. If I am going to pay the money I want the creature comforts, looks, and reliability and for that fact you can't beat the Ford in my opinion.


I rode in a Un-loaded Sterling 5500 wrecker last spring, nice ride IMO. As to the 6.7 issues they are all related to the emmisions crap. The 6.7 has been in service longer then Dodge has been putting them in there trucks.

Personally I agree with Mark, under the hood of those 6.4's is a nightmare. I feel for the techs who have to work on those S.D.'s with the 6.4. I dont think you can see daylight threw that mess. Over engineered IMO to say the least.

The only edge IMO to the 550 is the heavier front axle, and a heavier spring pack in back. 
The Dodge automatic tranny is better, and I will take a Cummins any day over any recent Navistar offerings. So when it comes down to nuts and bolts personally I think Dodge got em beat. 
As to looks the front end on those Fords is not as bad as the new Chevy pickups with all that chrome, but those Headlights on the new Ford S.D. dont look right IMO.

Milwaukee thats some old stuff your posting there. According to my stealer they have not had ANY issues with the new 6.7's
I think much of the troubled Cummins stuff is big news for anyone seeing they dont have issues to often. Find some new stuff would ya.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I can agree on the 6.4 being wedged in there. Ultimately it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i would take a dodge before a ford anyday. but if it was me get a chevy. gm just makes it so much better. a buddy of my has a chevy c5500 4x4, monster in the snow and never has a problem. just my 2cents. but dodge over ford anyday.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

They all suck..... they all cost too much

only used trucks here -


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

elite1msmith;589595 said:


> They all suck..... they all cost too much
> 
> only used trucks here -


Actually the Dodge 4500-5500 trucks are reasonable, cheaper then a decked out pickup for sure.

I should re-state on my previous post that Dodge has the best trans. The C.C. trucks with the Aisin trans is the best auto between the 2. Not sure how the 6 speed auto's in the pickups are doing.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Id rather work on the motor with the cab left ON the frame!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

canadiantowman;587513 said:


> the sterling and the dodge are the same truck,but the dodge will get better fuel mileage


why? and yeah theyre the same.

For work etc. id get the F450/550 first, if i couldnt, a GMC or Chevy would be next, sterling 3rd and Dodge 4th, mainly because thats one more in between before going to the dodge logo lol


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

IC-Smoke;589827 said:


> Id rather work on the motor with the cab left ON the frame!


Well with a Cummins you dont need to work on the motor till about 300-500K, Ford wins hands down or up in putting crap diesels in there trucks. The good news is Ford wont be selling the 6.4 much longer either, do to the fact it wont pass 2010 emissions. I cant wait to see what they come up with in house 
For those with Ford S.D. how many have had the cab off and are satisfied with the finished results ? Its ridiculous you need to rip the whole truck apart to change an oil pan designed to barely make it out of warranty.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Well T-MAN to be honest with you I have an early 03 6.0 and knock on wood has never had one problem, I know of a few more 03s with 6.0s with over 170k on them and they have been pulling loaded trailers since day one with zero problems. I understand what you are saying about ahving to pull the cab, it does suck and depending on what dealer does the work it could be a nightmare when you get it back. Oh and the new Ford diesel will surprise alot of people...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

M&M Services;590088 said:


> Well T-MAN to be honest with you I have an early 03 6.0 and knock on wood has never had one problem, I know of a few more 03s with 6.0s with over 170k on them and they have been pulling loaded trailers since day one with zero problems. I understand what you are saying about ahving to pull the cab, it does suck and depending on what dealer does the work it could be a nightmare when you get it back. Oh and the new Ford diesel will surprise alot of people...


We can get into a peeing match if you want, but it doesn't do anybody any good.

I happen to have an '04 that is marginally a lemon. And 2 '05's that also have had issues.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't want this to be a peing match.. Just stating, he had asked who all had super dutys with problems, or had the cab off. All the big three have issues. It is personal preference in the end.


----------

